# Ghetto Coil Jig



## Alex (18/1/15)

*Ghetto Coil Jig*
Created 2 hours ago · 7 images · 1,091 views · stats





I put the spool of wire in a small plastic candy case and drilled a hole to prevent it from unraveling. Screwdriver is 1mm.




Drill a hole on top of the case ~1cm (closer/farther depending on how long you want the legs of the coil you want) from the corner of the part of the dispenser that opens.




Stick the screwdriver in




Lock the end of the wire by using the cover as a clamp, then start turning the tictac case to coil the wire around the screwdriver.








Finished product




It serves as a container for the finished coils, too!

source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2su6c5/diy_ghetto_coil_jig/

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Stephen Rowley (18/1/15)

Neat, when need and creativity blend.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Guunie (18/1/15)

Can you do a quick video tutorial? Pop it on the tube...that is a great coil jig! Going to go try it right now


----------



## free3dom (18/1/15)

Guunie said:


> Can you do a quick video tutorial? Pop it on the tube...that is a great coil jig! Going to go try it right now



This is just a repost from reddit, the source link is at the bottom...so you'll have to rough it out yourself 
Let us know how it works out.
BTW, there are quite a few coil jig videos on youtube already, just do a search


----------



## Marzuq (19/1/15)

brilliant. ghetto works!


----------



## CloudSurfer (19/1/15)

think im gonna make me one


----------



## gripen (19/1/15)

now thats a quick and cheap way to make a coil jig.nice job


----------

